# Coffee Collective



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just back from an excellent (if expensive) break in Copenhagen. What a city, like some sort of advanced civilisation over there with an amazingly relaxed atmosphere everywhere you go. Cant recommend it enough.

Whilst there I had to pop into Coffee Collective on Jægersborggade to sample their goods. I was planning on taking some photos to share but was not expecting what I found. Outside there are 5/6 tables with people sat out enjoying their coffees and you walk down a couple of steps to get in. When you get in it is quite a shock. You are standing right by the machine in a tiny space whilst the staff knock out coffees right in front of you. The space must be about 10mx10m and people are crowing around awaiting there drinks. There doesn't appear to be any staff taking the drinks out, they are just left on the side and people pop in from outside to grab them. All quite a bizarre experience.

The coffee itself was amazing. The best I have ever had anywhere, period. I think they use their own blend which had some Kenyan in when I went and it was so fruity and sweet with expertly steamed milk. The roast looked to be about medium, slightly darker than the typical Has Bean I am used to. Even the other half who grows a bit tired of my coffee passion exclaimed WOW when she delved into hers. I think she is starting to get it now









Worth a visit for anyone heading to the beautiful city that is Copenhagen.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Excellent little city, been twice. Best hot dog & beer capital. Aarhus & Odense also great little cities in Danmark


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh yes, hotdogs with pickled cucumber, bacon bits and mustard are dangerously delicious. That was the first thing we did when landing in the city. Andersen Bakery opposite the train station does some seriously morish hotdogs and pastries!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I need to get there!

What equipment do they have? I heard they had tried Marco Uber Grinders with timer-dosing ala the EK43 craze


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Here you go Gary. Photo from the web of the Cafe I went to. Looks like Robur E and La Marzocco GB5. This was the cafe I went to which gives an idea of the size of the place. I think they have another couple of them which are bigger and swankier. Think I prefer this quirky small one.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

PS the second photo shows you the entire space of the place on the inside!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

cool pictures, thanks


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Was looking at some ECM machines on youtube a couple of weeks ago and came across these Danish micro Roasters. Looks a nice Cafe just outside Central station. Copenhagen. (check out the open sandwiches)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Dare i say it, Scandinavians take coffee a lot more seriously than Italians


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

The attention to detail in all food/drink is very impressive. Sticks and Sushi is a great example of this, some wonderful and unique offerings.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I studied in Arhus for a year (nice wee city) and visited Copenhagen a few times. The Scandinavians definitely have a far better quality of life but felt it lacked a bit of an edge. All very safe.

Do you know what they call Danish pastries in Denmark? 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yay, we are booked to visit Copenhagen spring next year : )

Looking forward to the coffee collective, Mikkeller bars, Van Straden and Noma (we are saving)


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm sure you'll love it, not found anyone who has been that doesn't. Get booking Noma now though if you want a table!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

forzajuve said:


> I'm sure you'll love it, not found anyone who has been that doesn't. *Get booking Noma now though if you want a table*!


We have enquired, We are not going until April, I think they open booking in Feb


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Highly recommend The Paul restaurant in Tivoli Gardens. Michelin star chef is from Essex. great host, fantastic food. Though the street hot dog stands really take some beating.


----------

